# Fiberglass Indian River Hull Repair



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I’m no expert....and there are far more experienced folk here that will probably weigh in. But...I’d probably clean the area....mix a thick paste with West Systems epoxy and micro balloons....apply and allow to cure....then fair and sand. You could tape off the interior to prevent the epoxy from migrating through to the other side. End it with the appropriate paint, gelcoat, etc.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The good news about fiberglass repair is that you can really repair damage and actually make it stronger than new... 

I'll defer to others, more skilled than me, as to exactly what's needed but believe you'll want some glass in the larger damaged area (after grinding it out a bit...) followed by the routine described by Georgia...


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I've repaired a old Indian River, square back like that with same area damaged. perhaps from my lack of care when launching, dragging across guard rails or concrete ramps. Getting it back to its glory days or just repair are 2 different things, I just wanted it functional again.

Can't easy get to the inside as it's as sealed flotation compartment. 
1st Repair was from the outside, simply sanded it down, roughed it up and used West System boat yard resin, couple layers of glass cloth.. quick and done back fishing again.
2nd time. inside out. I cut a hole and put an 6" screw in access hatch in the top side of the compartment, sanded and roughed up the area, put 2 layers of some heavy glass mat cloth inside forming to that keel, then another 2 layers of lighter glass cloth outside, sanded it down smooth and feathered it in as good as iI needed.. back to fishing.


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Yea I decided to lower my expectations some and just go for a quick and dirty repair. I had some Bondo Glass which is supposed to be waterproof. its the resin with fibers mixed in. it was still in tact so I didn't bother grinding out because as Krash mentioned you can't really access the interior area easily to lay cloth. filled it up and let it dry, sanded and then put on another coat. this was after sanding the first coat.


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Did one more coat, reshaping the keel somewhat. I took it out on a local pond; It's watertight and I caught a fish. I'll call it a success.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Now paint it so it don’t soak up water and you should be good to go.


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Yea. I think I'll paint both the interior and exterior. Considering Rustoleum topside. My plan is to go green over the original camo.


----------

